# Looking For Some Red Devil Info



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a male Red Devil. He is about 7". I have him in a 55 gallon tank with several other juvenile New World Cichlids. He will be moving into a 75 gallon this month. Are Red Devils usually shy? I have a cave for him that he defends. Most of his time is spent in his cave. Once in a while he will come out and chase a few of the other cichlids but he NEVER opens his mouth to bite them. He will nudge them with his nose but that's about as violent as he gets. He basically acts like a big kid. Sometimes he will come out of his cave and it looks like he is trying to play with the other fish but the all run and hide...lol I've heard that Red Devils can be really nasty but mine seems really laid back. Will a "nasty" side of him come out as he ages or could I just have a very calm Red Devil? I even have 3 Black Molly's in the tank with him. They have been in there for a month and he hasn't even chased them. Also, is it normal for a Red Devil to like only 1 person? I can go up to the tank and look at him and he will come to the glass and do a dance. If anyone else gets close to the glass he will raise his fins at them.

Just looking for some info on this great Fish.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I have a female RD that basically acts the same, though she is more outgoing than yours. As she has aged though, I have seen a few more typical "red devil" moments. It's nice to get a mellow one...enjoy it. It may completely change with age though, because most of the ones that I've owned have been pretty pugnacious...and sometimes it takes a couple of years before you see it. As your other cichlids grow, they'll be seen more as competition too, which can bring out the aggression more. Right now, your RD probably sees them more as dither fish.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, cichlids do have individual personalities that does not match the species profile AT ALL. You could have a very, very chillax RD, which well I guess depending on the point of view can be cool (or otherwise).

It is possible that your RD will stay that way, or as stated, go crazy one day. Really just up to him.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately I believe the "Survival Of The Fittest" is starting to happen in my 55 gallon. I am overstocked because my 75 gallon tank isn't ready yet. Along with the Red Devil in my 55 is one 4" very stocky male Convict, two 5" Jack Dempseys (male and female), one 5" Cobalt Blue Zebra (thinks he is the king), one 3" Flowerhorn and 2 small Firemouths. I just had to put one of the Firemouths in a hospital tank. His fins were nipped crazy and he wasn't looking good. I'm not sure which fish did the damage but I also have a 4" Banded Leporinus in the tank. I think either the Convict did it or the Leporinus. My Jack Dempseys are very calm and don't chase any fish....yet. I guess I better get my 75 gallon going this week or i am gonna start losing a fish every day. I admit I have been over zealous when buying fish instead of doing my research and using my head before buying anymore fish.


----------



## jparker98 (Jun 6, 2012)

Funny your Zebra is the king of the tank, I currently have a OB Zebra and Electric Blue Johanni in with my Red Devil and Flowerhorn and the OB Zebra pushes the Red Devil around (although I noticed last night the Red Devil seems like he/she's had enough and is pushing back) and the EBJ bullies the Flowerhorn to the point it spends most of it's time in the upper portion of the tank to avoid them.


----------



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

From what I've seen the larger cichlids take awhile to get a strong personality. In the red devils and oscars I've kept they get the most out going after a year or so. my current Oscar was really shy from about 5 inches to around 9. Now he's about two years old and fights the glass and never hides. I belive stress levels and age determine how outgoing a fish gets. Hope this helps


----------



## crash2673 (Feb 8, 2012)

My red devil is about 4 inches. And is a maniac. I tried keeping other cichlids with it but he wasn't having it. I can't even keep a Pleco in his tank.


----------



## crash2673 (Feb 8, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rclYheq ... ata_player link to my red devil


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I would say your Red Devil is a male. Looks like he is starting to develop a little hump. I think the reason mine is still calm is because he grew up with 7 of his brothers and sisters plus two 10" female Oscars. Mine is about 20 months old. I got him from a private breeder. She was getting out of the business so I got him for $5.00 back in May. He is about 8". He usually comes out of his cave at night to cruise his neighborhood. Right now his only tankmates are a 4" bulky male Convict, an 8" Senegal bichir and an 8" Pleco. There are 2 5" Sun Catfish in there too. He doesn't care for the too much...lol


----------



## CaCichilds (Apr 10, 2012)

it boggles my mind how some of you overstock soooo much. Your Devil will become an aggressive monster in his own 75. so get him there asap

Really you should have maybe 2 jds and a con or two MAX in a 55.

At full size and even the size you note, your bio load is up there. your ppm is well over 40 I'm assuming as well.

Your flower horn is off to bad start just based on your tank setup. flower horns are special fish who excel with special treatment. I dont wanna sound like a dick, but you're Way over stocked. You're setting yourself up for a tank crash, or just crappy looking fish.

Flowerhorn = zero gravel, blue painted background and clean water. If you dont provide that, sure it will live and be a regular old fish, but if you give it what it needs, you could end up with a show quality FH. and its worth a couple hundred bucks.
FH get huge 12"+ for males, they get stocky and meaner than your Devil. Yourr 75 needs to happen asap. And then either get a second for the FH or Sell it or some fish off.


----------



## JamesBrown89 (Jun 4, 2012)

CaCichilds said:


> it boggles my mind how some of you overstock soooo much. Your Devil will become an aggressive monster in his own 75. so get him there asap
> 
> Really you should have maybe 2 jds and a con or two MAX in a 55.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yeah I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I agree 1000%. If I were you Id get rid of everyone and keep the flowerhorn in a 75 by himself and watch him be a possible show animal.

Thanx, Jimmy


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

> it boggles my mind how some of you overstock soooo much. Your Devil will become an aggressive monster in his own 75. so get him there asap


--Although likely that it will become more aggressive with time, it's possible that the OP's RD is just a mellow fish. My female RD isn't bad at all---for a RD.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

The Flowerhorn was supposed to be a Texas Cichlid. I bought it from PetSmart. I am currently looking for a new home for it. Also alot of the fish I have will be re-homed to a relative. Probably my Jack Dempsey's and a few more. Please remember though, the only fish I have that is even close to being at adult size is my Red Devil. Besides that....My biggest fish is 4" not counting my bichir and pleco. I will have the 75 going very soon and I have my eye on a 125 that I should have by November. My water parameters are....Ammonia-0.....Nitrites-0.....Nitrates around 40.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

The fish in my 55 gallon are my Red Devil, 2 small Dempseys and 1 Small Convict. I have the Flowerhorn in a 29 gallon by himself. Believe me....I agree on the overstocking issues. Alot of my fish will be sold or re-homed. And I don't want the Flowerhorn. He will go to a good home.


----------

